# [Worldmark] BoD election email



## benyu2010 (Aug 22, 2013)

Worldmark owners should the receive the email, *2013 Annual Owner Meeting & Election Communication from WorldMark Owners*, moments ago. Haven't seen such highly contested election for a *voluntary non-paid *position at a *non-profit org *for while...


----------



## sjsharkie (Aug 22, 2013)

benyu2010 said:


> Worldmark owners should the receive the email, *2013 Annual Owner Meeting & Election Communication from WorldMark Owners*, moments ago. Haven't seen such highly contested election for a voluntary non-paid position at a non-profit org for while...



For a while?  ...more like since last year?

Last year's election was highly contested as WMOWNERS almost got their supported candidate in.  They were a little over 20K votes short, but far closer than in previous years.

They will be trying to narrow the gap again this year and oust one of the Wyndham flunkies.  I don't own there, but rooting for the little guys!

-ryan


----------



## CO skier (Aug 22, 2013)

benyu2010 said:


> Worldmark owners should the receive the email, *2013 Annual Owner Meeting & Election Communication from WorldMark Owners*, moments ago. Haven't seen such highly contested election for a *voluntary non-paid *position at a *non-profit org *for while...



This is the email:

*2013 Annual Owner Meeting & Election Communication from WorldMark Owners

Pursuant to ¶ A.3 of WorldMark, The Club’s Communications Policy, the following election-related emails submitted by owners are being sent to you.  Visit The Club’s website for more information on election-related communications.  The content of these communications expresses the views and opinions of the owner-sender only.  The email communications are not made by or on behalf of The Club, its Board of Directors, or its representatives, and The Club, its Board of Directors, and its representatives do not endorse and are not otherwise responsible for the information contained in the owner email communications. 
...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bob Morrison

This election is one of the most important in the history of WorldMark, The Club. There is a group of owners that are working diligently to take control of the Board and our Club and to change the successful model designed by our founder, Bill Peare. These individuals, though passionate in their beliefs, may not have all the facts or the financial and industry background to understand that their ideas could be very costly to our members. These individuals are obsessed with running WorldMark away from the partnership with Wyndham.

The incident in Florida, where a sinkhole devastated a local hotel, was a crude reminder of the importance of our current partnership with Wyndham. If this was one of the properties in our network and we did not have Wyndham as a partner, we would be in a serious financial problem. If we had a third party Property Manager or a different developer, our Club would find itself facing an extraordinary expenditure and would have to find the funds to pay for this cost.

During these uncertain economic times, we are fortunate to have Wyndham as our partner. They are the best capitalized and most financially stable timeshare company in the industry. Because Wyndham is both our Developer and Property Manager, they have a vested interest in making sure that our properties and services are second to none. That explains why last year, Wyndham invested tens of millions of dollars in support of WorldMark between cash payments, cost savings and hospitality services, not including the value of new properties. This isn’t charity. This is a business partnership. Wyndham wants to increase the value of our investment so it’s more attractive to sell more credits. 

Before casting your vote in this election, demand answers from critics, because their proposals could be very costly propositions to all of our WorldMark members. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kevin Richardson

Re-elect Cecilia

We appreciate the value Cecilia brings to WorldMark with her background in finance and give our full support to her re-election now and years to come. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Frank & Brenda Dudfield

Elect Bob Morrison to the Board

We have been WorldMark owners since 1992 and have been more than satisfied with our ownership. We really appreciate the high quality of the properties we have access to. We would hate to see the Club go into financial ruin by not having independent voices on the Board. We need board members who are NOT anti-Wyndham, who have an understanding of the financial world and who will work to improve the Club. We have known Bob Morrison for several years, have found him to be honest and enthusiastic in all the projects he takes on. We feel he will work for Club to maintain and strengthen the relationship we have with Wyndham in a fair and equitable manner. For this reason we support Bob Morrison for re-election to the WorldMark Board. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Marc Mcintosh

Vote for Matt Shiner

I am writing this statement in support of the independent/non Wyndham affiliated candidate Matt Shiner. Please read about him and see how his work experience would make him an ideal board of director for our Worldmark club.
Matt has addressed the problem of our dues going up faster than the rate of inflation in the hospitality industry and how that destroys the value of our Worldmark ownership. That is with a 5% limit on how much dues can be raised by the Board of Directors because of our governing documents.
Wyndham is a great manager of our resort system. However with a Wyndham dominated Board of Directors I see a problem when you have resorts right next to each other with drastically different seasons and credits to book rooms. Look at Long Beach and Surfside. At one point in March Long Beach is red season and Surfside is blue. Couple that with a 2 bedroom cost only 10,000 credits at Surfside compared to 13,000 credits at Long Beach. A double whammy to owners: Credit inflation and Season inflation.

Each member this year gets to vote 3 times. You can vote all three votes for one person. We intend to vote all our votes for Matt Shiner. You will get one vote for each 5000 credits you own. If we all vote for Matt Shiner we can elect an independent board member.

I won't always agree with Matt, but I know he will answer questions asked of him at www. wmowners .com. We need this type of open communication. Thanks to Bob Morrison for using the Worldmark facebook page and John Henley for being an occasional contributor to wmowners. Matt will also answer questions on his WorldmarkMatty facebook page.
We are planning on voting for Matt Shiner and ask that you consider voting for him also. You do not have to split up your votes. All can go for Matt *



What in that email could have possibly been construed as making this a highly contested election?

Aren't the results for the 3 elected positions highly predictable?:

Cecilia Cuevas - Incumbent
Bob Morrison - Incumbent
Geoff Richards - Incumbent


Cecilia Cuevas is an "independent" candidate; i.e., no direct ties to Wyndham.  Even if all the stars and planets align, and the independent candidate, Matt Shiner, replaces the incumbent, what difference will it make?


----------



## benyu2010 (Aug 22, 2013)

CO skier said:


> This is the email:
> 
> *2013 Annual Owner Meeting & Election Communication from WorldMark Owners
> 
> ...


*

...............*


----------



## CraigWMF (Aug 22, 2013)

I think it is sad that Bob Morrison puts out this kind of information to owners.   That is that the very existence of WorldMark is threatened over the possibility that for the first time in the History of the club there might be a minority vote on the Board.   That is one person against a deck of cards clearly stacked in the favor of WYN.   Having one human being who has no personal relationship to WYN is not a threat to WYN's financial books nor is it a threat to WM.   I have been an owner for 10 years and products like TravelShare go to show me just how very little owner input counts with WYN.

I love many things about WYN such as the reservation line and Owner Care.   But I don't love the fact that WYN has made every possible effort in the world to stop someone not affiliated to WYN from ever having a chance to get on the Board.

Personally I think it could be to WYN's financial advantage to get an independent on the Board.   That is WYN would then have a true link to a real owner such as Matt who has nothing financial to gain by being on the Board including an attitude that ONE independent is a total threat to the future of WM or the power house grip that WYN currently has.

I will be voting for an independent, because I feel it is clearly in the best business and financial interest of both WM and WYN.

I'm sad to see Bob making public comments like this.

Go Matt!


----------



## ronparise (Aug 22, 2013)

CraigWMF said:


> I think it is sad that Bob Morrison puts out this kind of information to owners.   That is that the very existence of WorldMark is threatened over the possibility that for the first time in the History of the club there might be a minority vote on the Board.   That is one person against a deck of cards clearly stacked in the favor of WYN.   Having one human being who has no personal relationship to WYN is not a threat to WYN's financial books nor is it a threat to WM.   I have been an owner for 10 years and products like TravelShare go to show me just how very little owner input counts with WYN.
> 
> I love many things about WYN such as the reservation line and Owner Care.   But I don't love the fact that WYN has made every possible effort in the world to stop someone not affiliated to WYN from ever having a chance to get on the Board.
> 
> ...



I agree that one owner not affiliated with Wyndham isnt going to change anything, but one owner on the Board is not the goal of WMowners.com. Their goal is an owner controlled Board.  And that is I think a threat to Wyndham.

Bob has at least given us a vision of what we can expect (ie more of the same) if he (and the others) get re-elected.  Matt and WMowners have not yet communicated their vision, at least so that I understand it.

What this comes down to, for me, is this. If you think Wyndham has done at least an OK job as developer and manager, re- elect the sitting Board members. If not---Throw the Bums Out


----------

